# Ram Air III cam



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Anybody have any specs or the duration for a Ram Air III cam? I can't find anything. I guess I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe you`ll find what you`re looking for here...
Ron's Pontiac Page: Lunati Cam Specs


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Advertised Duration; 301/313
Duration @ .050; 224/236
Lift With 1.5 Rocker Arms; .408/.407
Lift With 1.65 Rocker Arms; .449/.448
Lobe Separation Angle; 115.5
Intake Centerline; 112.5

I would suggest using an SR cam in place of the oem HFT cam because of the zddp problems,


----------

